# Good News from Cubehaiyan.com!



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

Free shipping that will come to your house in about 15 days or less! Hoot! Go Haiyan!!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2010)

How do you know? Couldn't find it on the site.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 1, 2010)

Aah awesome!

I still haven't ordered a HaiYan cube yet. I love my current cube so much. For me to replace my current cube, the replacement would have to be absolutely amazing. Anyone got an opinion on the HaiYan yet?


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Aah awesome!
> 
> I still haven't ordered a HaiYan cube yet. I love my current cube so much. For me to replace my current cube, the replacement would have to be absolutely amazing. Anyone got an opinion on the HaiYan yet?



haiyan-haiyan is pretty junk.
haiyan-memory is less junk, but nothing really good.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 1, 2010)

@Dan- Triple post?

Why does everyone think this Haiyan cube is so good?


----------



## teller (Mar 1, 2010)

Haiyan - Haiyan didn't do much for me. Pretty fast and light, but doesn't corner all that well. I gave it to a friend.

Haiyan - Memory - Fastest cube I've ever owned, and corners *very* well (not quite as forgiving as a well-tuned F, but close). I am loving it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 1, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> @Dan- Triple post?
> 
> Why does everyone think this Haiyan cube is so good?



for some reason my internet was choppy when i was trying to post :/


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> How do you know? Couldn't find it on the site.



Haiyan told me, so I checked on the website by adding some items on the cart (2~3) and proceeded to the checkout. It clearly states in red writing FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 1, 2010)

If only he could fix the site so it's actually possible for me to order, that'd be cool.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

Get on IE not Firefox.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Haiyan told me, so I checked on the website by adding some items on the cart (2~3) and proceeded to the checkout. It clearly states in red writing FREE SHIPPING.



Ah, I misunderstood. I see it now. I thought you meant in 15 days we'll be able to order with free shipping. But you meant we can order with free shipping right now, and shipping is supposed to take 15 days.


----------



## Parity (Mar 1, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Haiyan told me, so I checked on the website by adding some items on the cart (2~3) and proceeded to the checkout. It clearly states in red writing FREE SHIPPING.
> ...


That is how I took it as well.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Edited.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2010)

It doesn't actually say "15 days or less", though:



order page said:


> Free Shipping!! $0.00!!
> Send by HONGKONG POST AIR PACKAGE.It will arrive in about 15 days."


----------



## TheBB (Mar 1, 2010)

I thought he meant free shipping _for_ 15 days. 



koreancuber said:


> Get on IE not Firefox.


Not on Linux I'm not. If his shop doesn't work in Firefox, Opera OR Chrome, which it doesn't, it's his loss to be honest. I'll get my stuff elsewhere, shipping or not.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

That's the only place you can get legit Haiyan-Memory cubes and Haiyan himself stated that Haiyan-Memory was the best cube. anyway, its your decision.


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> That's the only place you can get legit Haiyan-Memory cubes and Haiyan himself stated that Haiyan-Memory was the best cube. anyway, its your decision.



If Haiyan designed the cube, he probably gets a cut of the profits, so he'd want to get as many people as possible to buy it. If that is true, which I'm not sure that it is, then of course he says it's the best cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > That's the only place you can get legit Haiyan-Memory cubes and Haiyan himself stated that Haiyan-Memory was the best cube. anyway, its your decision.
> ...



I disagree on that. Haiyan seems like a good guy. And you should notice that he told EVERYONE how to do the mod. I guess he's just making it easier for others to buy the cube, when some people could just do it on their own time. Anyhow, he uses it in his competitions from what I heard, so I think they might be a good speedcube.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> That's the only place you can get legit Haiyan-Memory cubes and Haiyan himself stated that Haiyan-Memory was the best cube. anyway, its your decision.



Aren't they available on popbuying as well?


----------



## TheBB (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not in such need of a Haiyan Memory cube that I'm ready to install a different OS, or try to get IE working in Wine, or whatever it is I'll have to do. Until Haiyan catches up with the modern age of the world wide web, or until the exalted memory cubes are available somewhere else, whichever comes first, I'm sure I'll be able to scrape by on the sheer mediocrity of my Type C.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > That's the only place you can get legit Haiyan-Memory cubes and Haiyan himself stated that Haiyan-Memory was the best cube. anyway, its your decision.
> ...


That cube is the Haiyan Cube. (Haiyan helped designing it himself) The Haiyan Memory is a Type A - V that Haiyan himself modded. 


TheBB said:


> I'm not in such need of a Haiyan Memory cube that I'm ready to install a different OS, or try to get IE working in Wine, or whatever it is I'll have to do. Until Haiyan catches up with the modern age of the world wide web, or until the exalted memory cubes are available somewhere else, whichever comes first, I'm sure I'll be able to scrape by on the sheer mediocrity of my Type C.


Lol


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 1, 2010)

TheBB said:


> I'm not in such need of a Haiyan Memory cube that I'm ready to install a different OS, or try to get IE working in Wine, or whatever it is I'll have to do. Until Haiyan catches up with the modern age of the world wide web, or until the exalted memory cubes are available somewhere else, whichever comes first, I'm sure I'll be able to scrape by on the sheer mediocrity of my Type C.



Err... Haiyan hand mods the Haiyan-memories and he says it takes over 1 hour to mod a single cube. I don't see how he would be able to mod them so fast, that they could be supplied in wholesale to other sellers.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 1, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not in such need of a Haiyan Memory cube that I'm ready to install a different OS, or try to get IE working in Wine, or whatever it is I'll have to do. Until Haiyan catches up with the modern age of the world wide web, or until the exalted memory cubes are available somewhere else, whichever comes first, I'm sure I'll be able to scrape by on the sheer mediocrity of my Type C.
> ...



Yeah, until the New mold Type A - V comes out. He said it will come out in a few months. The new mold will have the corners rounded. By then, his suffering will probably be over!


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Anyhow, he uses it in his competitions from what I heard, so I think they might be a good speedcube.



But he doesn't _speedsolve_. His judgement is worthless, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow, he uses it in his competitions from what I heard, so I think they might be a good speedcube.
> ...



after subtracting his memorisation time, he did sub25 solve easily. meanwhile many of u should know that BLD needs a lot more moves than speedsolving method. so he has to be fast 
just my owns guessing


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sure Haiyan speedsolves also.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 2, 2010)

r_517 said:


> after subtracting his memorisation time, he did sub25 solve easily. meanwhile many of u should know that BLD needs a lot more moves than speedsolving method. so he has to be fast
> just my owns guessing



agreed. he also said somewhere that his average algorithm execution for his BLD solves is sub-2...so his judgement isn't that bad...


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 2, 2010)

If all of you don't like the Haiyan very much, then what do you consider a good cube
?


----------



## Parity (Mar 2, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> If all of you don't like the Haiyan very much, then what do you consider a good cube
> ?



ghost hand.
A III


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 2, 2010)

Ghost hand is okay,


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 2, 2010)

AII and Taiyan all the way.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 2, 2010)

because your store sells them lol?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 2, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> because your store sells them lol?



No....



Spoiler



Because they are my main speedcubes.


----------

